# book club in laranca?



## astunga (Aug 12, 2009)

any book worms out there?

i'm trying to find out if theres any book clubs in laranca? 

if not ... would anyone be interested in setting one up or joining one?

X


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

astunga said:


> any book worms out there?
> 
> i'm trying to find out if theres any book clubs in laranca?
> 
> ...


I'm a keen reader and would be very interested in a book club, I'm in Oroklini, about 15 minutes from Larnaka.
Deb


----------



## astunga (Aug 12, 2009)

ok well that makes 2 of us thus far...

maybe we can get some more on board?

in the meantime you can email me <snip.>

have a great day
sarah


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

astunga said:


> ok well that makes 2 of us thus far...
> 
> maybe we can get some more on board?
> 
> ...


Astunga once you have made 5 posts you can communicate via private message.
It is much safer than giving out your email on the forum as that leaves you open to spammers.

Veronica


----------



## jcd (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm a keen reader too and would be delighted if a book club was set up.


----------



## astunga (Aug 12, 2009)

ok 4th post...


----------



## astunga (Aug 12, 2009)

5th post... and now i think i can send private messages?


----------



## astunga (Aug 12, 2009)

ok i really want to set up a book club, think it would be good. if only i could figure out how to send a private message??? does anyone know??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

astunga said:


> ok i really want to set up a book club, think it would be good. if only i could figure out how to send a private message??? does anyone know??


click on the name of t he person you want to send a message to.
you will get a drop down and one of the things in that is send private message. click on that.


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Count me in also. I would love to join.


----------



## jcd (Aug 16, 2009)

astunga said:


> ok i really want to set up a book club, think it would be good. if only i could figure out how to send a private message??? does anyone know??


Probably everyone knows already, but there is a library run by a nice English Cypriot called Soulla at the American Academy, costing 10 euros to join.

Unfortunately it is only open between 10 and 12 noon on a Saturday, and you're limited to taking out 2 (!!) books at a time, but it is better than nothing.

It's closed at the moment for summer hols, re-opening the first Saturday in September.


----------



## astunga (Aug 12, 2009)

hi JCD, i can't seem to send you a private message, got any ideas about how to contact you?


----------



## jcd (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll get my postings up to 5, then maybe it will be ok


----------

